# 18.09. ne sonntagsrunde......



## Coffee (12. September 2005)

.........na mal wieder lust auf ne gemeinsame tour? macht ja auch mehr spaß. und da die ferien/urlaubszeit nun auch vorbei sein dürfte, rufe ich doch gleich mal zu einer kleinen gemeinsamen tour auf ;-)

erstmal legen wir das datum fest:

*SONNTAG 18.9.05* 

dann die örtlichkeiten ;-)

wie wärs mit ner runde irgendwo in der fränkischen? oder nochmal richtung pflugsmühle (die hat noch bis ende september offen) oder hausrunde moritzberg? Showman übernimmt das guiden hat er mir telefonisch mitgeteilt ;-)

Startzeit legen wir fest wenn die örtlichkeiten feststehen, wird aber vermutlich wieder früh werden *gg*




grüße coffee


----------



## E36/8 (12. September 2005)

Morgen!
Da ich im Moment was das Biken angeht irgenwie sehr unmotiviert bin   nehm ich die Gelegenheit mal wahr und fahr mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weichling (13. September 2005)

ich wäre auch dabei

weichling


----------



## Coffee (13. September 2005)

hallo ihr,

also kurzer zwischenstatus ;-)

vermutlich wird es wieder eine runde richtung pflugsmühle    dh. start wird wieder in roth sein vermutlich. showman kommt morgen wieder und wird dann genauere daten geben, bezüglich startzeit. da wahlsonntag ist sollten wir erst so ab 10 uhr in roth starten damit noch jeder die möglichkeit wahrnehmen kann vorher wählen zu gehen   

grüße coffee


----------



## mox (13. September 2005)

ich sag mal jetzt ich bin dabei, wenn sich was ändern sollte geb ich bescheid!


----------



## weichling (13. September 2005)

Ich bin für die Moritzbergrunde !
10:00 Uhr in Roth wird knapp wenn ich noch wählen gehe.
das letzte mal war 11:00 Start in Roth.



			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ihr,
> 
> also kurzer zwischenstatus ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## Coffee (13. September 2005)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin für die Moritzbergrunde !
> 10:00 Uhr in Roth wird knapp wenn ich noch wählen gehe.
> das letzte mal war 11:00 Start in Roth.



11.00 du willst wieder extra km sammeln was *gg* kannst dich auch ab nbg in die s-bahn einsortieren *gg*

also uhrzeit besprechen wir noch mit showi, denke aber notfalls sollte 11 auch noch ok sein. wir wollen halt ncohmal pflugsmühle machen weil die dann übern winter zu macht.

grüße coffee


----------



## Riddick (13. September 2005)

Richtung Pflugsmühle bin ich dabei.

Ausser ich verklopf' die beiden Tage zuvor wirklich alles auf dem Grafflmarkt, dann setz' ich mich wohl eher in den Flieger und düse gen Süden.   

Riddick


----------



## DaHype (13. September 2005)

jup!


----------



## E36/8 (16. September 2005)

11Uhr ist gut...da kann man dann zumindest einigermaßen ausschlafen.
Bräuchte aber ne Adresse wo die Tour starten soll!
Servus


----------



## Coffee (16. September 2005)

guten morgen ihr ;-)

dann machen wir 11 uhr in ROTH am bahnhof. die meisten werden vermutlich die S-Bahn nehmen.

ab eibach bahnhof fährt die s-bahn um 10.13 los

tickets ist sinnvoll ein tagesticken +, zu nehmen (8,60) hier können mit einem ticket immer 2 personen incl der jeweiligen 2 räder mitfahren. also bitte untereinander bissle absprechen.

wir werden ab eibach den letzten wagen nehmen, wer also vorher einsteigt   auch in den letzten wagen.

wir sehn uns sonntag.


grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kniffo (16. September 2005)

Kommt man bei der Runde wieder in Roth oder Umgebung raus, oder muss man dann noch ne Tour dranhängen, wenn man wieder nach Roth will?


----------



## blacksurf (16. September 2005)

@kniffo
klar kannst du früher austeigen


----------



## showman (16. September 2005)

Nabend,

normal gehts von Roth los und endet auch da wieder. Wennst später zu uns stoßen willst müßmer halt einen Treffpunkt ausmachen. Wennst eher abbiegen willst müßmer keinen abbiegepunkt ausmachen    Wehe es pisst.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (17. September 2005)

guten morgen,

@ kniffo, wir starten roth bahnhof und wir kommen auch wieder roth bahnhof an;-) weil ja einige dann auch wieder mit der s-bahn richtung heimat düsen.

@ showi, guck mal raus, es scheint die sonne, und so wirds auch morgen   also aufessen heut abend.

grüße bis morgen


coffee

@ weichling, kommst du nun nach eibach? oder vorher bei mir vorbei? oder biste in der s-bahn?


----------



## Pino (17. September 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> tickets ist sinnvoll ein tagesticken +, zu nehmen (8,60) hier können mit einem ticket immer 2 personen incl der jeweiligen 2 räder mitfahren. also bitte untereinander bissle absprechen.


Was ich hiermit tue: Da Michi nicht mitfährt, hätte ich auf meinem Tagesticket plus ab N-Sandreuth Platz für eine Person. Ab Sandreuth 10.10, ab Eibach 10.13, hinterer Wagen. Bitte melden, damit ich weiß, wem ich dann 4,30 EUR abknöpfen darf  
Gruß,
Pino

Übrigens: Mal rausgeguckt? Morgen wird's noch besser, sagt mein Barometer...


----------



## Riddick (17. September 2005)

Da würde ich mich doch spontan für die Tickethälfte anmelden.   

Riddick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pino (17. September 2005)

Alles kloar, is gebongt.
Gruß, Pino


----------



## DaHype (17. September 2005)

muss morgen leider doch passen.... *grrhhhh* "unverschiebbares Familien..." so lautet des...   

aber Pizzaplauder geht trd. ^^

mfg Dirk


----------



## Coffee (17. September 2005)

rad steht bereit, klamotten gerichtet nun muss es nur noch morgen werden *freu*

@ showi, ich hab was dabei für dich ;-)

@ weichling, kommst du nun vorher bei mir vorbei oder direkt nach eibach oder roth? kurze info wäre super.

@ slayer, schade ;-(

bis morgen dann

coffee


----------



## weichling (17. September 2005)

Hallo Coffee
Du liegst ja direkt am Weg , ich komm bei Dir vorbei. 
Ab Eibach werd ich mit euch mit Zug mitfahren. Den Schaffner 
oder wars der Zugleiter will ich mir net entgehen lassen. 

hab grad noch ne neue Kette aufgezogen. Mal sehen welche Ritzel morgen
springen.

bis morgen so um 9:45.

Michael 



			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> rad steht bereit, klamotten gerichtet nun muss es nur noch morgen werden *freu*
> 
> @ showi, ich hab was dabei für dich ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## showman (17. September 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ showi, ich hab was dabei für dich ;-)


Na hoffentlich wird morgen ne Kassette locker    Bin noch net mal dazu gekommen das Scott zu putzen. Also entweder fahr ich mit Gardaseedreck oder SSP.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.hardtail (17. September 2005)

Hi Leute,

hatte jetzt auf Grund meines DSL-Modems eine 4-tägige Onlineabstinenz.   Werde morgen auch mitfahren. Das lass ich mir nicht entgehen.  

Bis morgen

Grüße

Matthias


----------



## Coffee (18. September 2005)

guten morgen,

na, guckt mal raus   hab ich extra für heute bestellt das wetterchen ;-)


grüße coffee


----------



## Riddick (18. September 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> na, guckt mal raus   hab ich extra für heute bestellt das wetterchen ;-)


Du bist halt einfach die Beste.   

Dann verlass' ich mich auf Dich und pack' meine Regensachen wieder aus.   

Riddick


----------



## Mr.hardtail (18. September 2005)

Hi,

muss leider wieder absagen, muss heute auf so ein Familientreffen.  

Grüße

Matthias


----------



## Coffee (18. September 2005)

Mr.hardtail schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> muss leider wieder absagen, muss heute auf so ein Familientreffen.
> 
> ...




sehr schade ;-( wird sicher ne schöne runde


coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (18. September 2005)

Weeeeeil anscheinen keiner von euch mehr in die Gänge kommt    mach ich hier mal den Anfang.







War ne tolle Runde. Die letzten 12 Km zogen sich ganz schön. War übrigens zur gleichen Zeit in Büchenbach wie euere Bahn    Naja, dann zogs sich aber wirklich. Jetzt wart ich mal auf die Bilder.

Gruß Showman

PS: Der Unterschied in der Start und Zielhöhe liegt daran das ich erst aufm Hörlberg die Hm aktualisiert hab.


----------



## blacksurf (18. September 2005)

jaja
die kommen schon noch
 
Sind leider diesmal nicht so toll - viele unscharf  
Aber ich stelle sie trotzdem dann mal auf meine gewohnte page


----------



## blacksurf (18. September 2005)

also...
die Bildchen gibts zu sehen unter:

http://www.blacksurf.de/Pflugsmuehle/


----------



## showman (18. September 2005)

Sehr brav. Schöne Bilder.  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Riddick (18. September 2005)

Bilder sind doch prima geworden.   Danke.

Riddick


----------



## Coffee (19. September 2005)

guten morgen   

in die gänge kommen *LOL* showi showi *lach*

also bin auch wieder fit, naja schlecht geschlafen hab ich, schee wars aber die ausfahrt.  udn jetzt geh ich mir die bilder anschauen ;-)


coffee


----------



## E36/8 (19. September 2005)

Morgen!
War ne schöne Tour gestern. Hat das Navi so n chices Diagramm   ausgespuckt oder was braucht man dafür?
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja Samstags in NBG

Guten Start in die Woche
 Matthias


----------



## Pino (19. September 2005)

Guten Morgen,
schee wars gestern!
Besonders hervorheben möchte ich neben der nochmals verbesserten Streckenführung D) Showis unnachahmliches Guiding, das uns die Momente des Wartens nach Steigungen/Singletrailpassagen mit Stories verkürzte, dass man sich fast fortschmeißen konnte vor Lachen   
Und: es geht doch nichts über technische Kreativität - Steuersatzschraube zur Sattelstützenreparatur, das mach erst mal einer nach!  
Alsdann, frohes Schaffen heute und nochmals vielen Dank!
@ Riddick: Brennesselbrand abgeklungen?
Gruß,
Pino


----------



## wotan_S_rache (19. September 2005)

hmmmm die ham aber während des tages den Bahnhof in Roth 
ganz schön angehoben (80hm)..... viele kleine wagenheber???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pino (19. September 2005)

@ Wotan: Klar, was glaubst Du, was wir alles an Werkzeug dabeihatten?!


----------



## Riddick (19. September 2005)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> @ Riddick: Brennesselbrand abgeklungen?


Nee, leider noch nicht so ganz - ich könnt' wahnsinnig werden.   Hatte natürlich dementsprechend wenig Schlaf.   

Riddick


----------



## Pino (19. September 2005)

Hmm, Mist. Apotheke, Antihistaminikum besorgen? Oder... eigentlich weiß ich nicht, ob das gegen Brennessel hilft.. Lass Dich doch mal beraten, da werben die doch immer damit, dass sie das besser können als Internetapotheken 
Ansonsten gute Besserung! Und vielleicht hilft Konzentration auf was anderes, z.B. das schöne Wetter  
Gruß,
Pino


----------



## Pino (19. September 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> also...
> die Bildchen gibts zu sehen


Hihi... habe ich heute früh glatt übersehen, weil ich gleich zum letzten Posting gesprungen war.. Danke! Ich finde, bei solchen Bildern ist die technische Qualität nicht so wichtig, weil es da immer eher um den Erinnerungswert geht. Natürlich ist es schön, wenn die Fotos dann auch sonst noch astrein sind, aber was soll's... Die technisch astreinen Pics machen wir dann bei Urban Freeride kommendes WE, gelle!?
Gruß,
Pino


----------



## blacksurf (20. September 2005)

@pino klaro am weekend wird gestaunt und fotografiert  
Naja und ausserdem hat ja weichling auch fotografiert vielleicht hat der schönere Resultate


----------



## Pino (20. September 2005)

Guten Morgen,
@ Weichling: kommt denn da noch was? Man mag ja nicht drängen, aber a weng ungeduldig simmer scho... Ist halt so schön, sich während der Arbeit hin und wieder zu entspannen und mithilfe der Fotos den Freizeiterinnerungen nachzuhängen   
Gruß,
Pino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (20. September 2005)

Bitte Bitte macht am Samstag ein paar geniale Bilder, damit ich auch was zum staunen bekomme, muß leider von 7.00 - 18.00 Uhr arbeiten, daher kann ich es mir nicht anschauen!!

Danke!


----------



## weichling (20. September 2005)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen,
> @ Weichling: kommt denn da noch was? Man mag ja nicht drängen, aber a weng ungeduldig simmer scho... Ist halt so schön, sich während der Arbeit hin und wieder zu entspannen und mithilfe der Fotos den Freizeiterinnerungen nachzuhängen
> Gruß,
> Pino



In die Luft guck,

endlich gibts meine Bilder unter www.gmrueger.de/Pflugsmuehle2.
Alles sehr einfach, sind meine ersten Bilder , ja meine ersten Inhalte überhaupt die ich online stelle. 
Leider ist meine Domaine mit PopUpWindow Werbung , aber es gibt ja Firefox und andre Browsers die das verhindern.

@Pino

hat leider ein wenig länger gedauert, dafür gehts beim nächsten mal schneller.
Das IBC-Photoalbum ist mir für den Bilder"upload" auf Dauer zu langsam.


weichling


----------



## blacksurf (20. September 2005)

@weichling

sehr fein


----------



## Coffee (21. September 2005)

ahh, danke weichling, geh mir gleich mal alles anschauen   


grüße coffee


----------



## Pino (21. September 2005)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> hat leider ein wenig länger gedauert, dafür gehts beim nächsten mal schneller.
> Das IBC-Photoalbum ist mir für den Bilder"upload" auf Dauer zu langsam.


...und zu unpraktisch, weil man immer nur vier oder fünf pics auf einmal hochladen kann und es keinen ftp-Upload gibt. Aber ich will nicht meckern (darf man auch gar nicht, kost ja nix), sondern im Gegenteil mich bedanken für die schönen Bilder! Und es ist immer noch schönes Wetter, und ich würde immer noch lieber in die Berge fahren als hier... 
So. Schluss, hopp, weitermachen...!
Gruß,
Pino


----------



## jola (21. September 2005)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> ...und zu unpraktisch, weil man immer nur vier oder fünf pics auf einmal hochladen kann und es keinen ftp-Upload gibt.



Du kannst aber auch deine ganzen Bilder in eine Zip-Datei stecken und dann alle auf einmal hochladen.


----------



## Pino (21. September 2005)

@ jola: danke für den Tip! Probiere ich vielleicht demnächst mal aus.


----------



## Riddick (22. September 2005)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, Mist. Apotheke, Antihistaminikum besorgen? Oder... eigentlich weiß ich nicht, ob das gegen Brennessel hilft..


Ampfer hätte geholfen, soll angeblich gleich in der Nähe von Brennesseln wachsen. Aber bei meinen botanischen Kenntnissen ...  Hab' das Ganze letztendlich mit Fenistil in den Griff bekommen.

Allerdings musste ich feststellen, dass ich beim Aus- bzw. Abflug in die Brennesseln meinen Safeman und mein LED-Rücklicht zurückgelassen habe.   Vielleicht fahren wir die Tour ja irgendwann nochmal, dann kann ich alles wieder aufsammeln.   

Riddick


----------



## Coffee (22. September 2005)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Ampfer hätte geholfen, soll angeblich gleich in der Nähe von Brennesseln wachsen. Aber bei meinen botanischen Kenntnissen ...  Hab' das Ganze letztendlich mit Fenistil in den Griff bekommen.
> 
> Allerdings musste ich feststellen, dass ich beim Aus- bzw. Abflug in die Brennesseln meinen Safeman und mein LED-Rücklicht zurückgelassen habe.   Vielleicht fahren wir die Tour ja irgendwann nochmal, dann kann ich alles wieder aufsammeln.
> 
> Riddick




na dann müssen wir nochmal ran   nachdem die pflugsmühle ja erst ende oktober zumacht, hast du gute chancen.;-))

terminvorschläge erbeten   

coffee


----------



## Pino (22. September 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> na dann müssen wir nochmal ran


Klingt ja fast nach Arbeit  
Terminvorschlag: 2.10.
Gruß,
Pino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (25. September 2005)

Bei schönem Wetter dabei, bei schlechtem Wetter nur Pflugsmühle   

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (26. September 2005)

2.10 nicht dabei, sind dort im schwarzwald mit wanderschuhen unterwegs das ganze we um den 3 oktober.   fahrt halt einfach ein paar km für mich mit *gg*


grüße coffee


----------



## blacksurf (27. September 2005)

bin grad etwas erkältet   
muss mal sehn obs bis dahin wieder weg ist


----------



## showman (28. September 2005)

Für Sonntag is Pisse angesagt   

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.Chili (28. September 2005)

.........................lauter weicheier hier


----------



## Riddick (29. September 2005)

Ich kann am 2.10. nicht mitkommen, da mein Junior den bereits mehrmals verschobenen Kino-Sonntag einfordert. Danach ist DHdR-Extended-Version-Marathon angesagt - d.h. fast 11 Std. Heimkino.   

Aber wenn's eh regnet, ist das zu verschmerzen.

Riddick


----------



## Coffee (29. September 2005)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann am 2.10. nicht mitkommen, da mein Junior den bereits mehrmals verschobenen Kino-Sonntag einfordert. Danach ist DHdR-Extended-Version-Marathon angesagt - d.h. fast 11 Std. Heimkino.
> 
> Aber wenn's eh regnet, ist das zu verschmerzen.
> 
> Riddick




tztzt, sie wollten doch wegen DIR die tour machen um deine verlohrenen sachen zu finden   

coffee


----------



## Pino (29. September 2005)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn's eh regnet, ist das zu verschmerzen.


Also ehrlich... Schickst uns hier in den Regen, um Dein Gerödel zusammenzusuchen, und kneifst dann selber - ich muss schon sagen, das finde ich enttäuschend  
Im übrigen, ob es regnet, wird noch entschieden, da ist das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen.
Jetzt mal im Ernst: Wer ist denn So. überhaupt dabei, nachdem Coffee im Schwarzwald rumtobt, blacky verschnupft ist, Riddick Kino hat... Jürgen? Und wer noch??

Gruß,
Pino


----------



## blacksurf (29. September 2005)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> blacky verschnupft ist



ja ich fall aus muss meine Erkältung pflegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pino (1. Oktober 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> ja ich fall aus muss meine Erkältung pflegen


Tja, anscheinend fällst nicht nur Du aus, sondern es fällt komplett aus, oder? Allein im Regen werde ich auch nicht Riddicks Gerödel in den Brennesseln suchen  
Grüße,
Pino

PS: Was macht denn die Erkältung? Ich hoffe, Du kommst wenigstens am So. mit zum Lamsenjoch?


----------



## blacksurf (1. Oktober 2005)

@pino
ich denke bis dahin bin ich wieder fit  
ich mach am weekend Sportpause auch wenns schwerfällt!


----------



## showman (1. Oktober 2005)

*ABMELD*
auf in der Pisse biken hab ich auch keinen Bock. Bin zwar net verschnupft, mußi aber auch net ham.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Pino (1. Oktober 2005)

dto.
Gruß, Pino


----------



## Dolomo (4. Oktober 2005)

Sauber!!
Da fahrt ihr ja eine meiner Hausrunden. Für Rücksprachen die Streckenführung betreffend stehe ich gern zur Verfügung. Auch die Südtiroler Dorfstubn ist eine Einkehr wert. Und den Weinberg um´s Krankenhaus kann man mitnehmen. Und im Abenberger Wald gibts ne Menge netter Trails, einfach ausprobieren.

Grüß euch
Dolomo


----------



## Dolomo (7. Oktober 2005)

@Showman: Wie seit ihr von Massendorf zum Hörlberg gefahren? Außerdem erscheinen mir die Ingesammten 800hm etwas zuviel. Ich fahr am liebsten von Mosbach zum Hörlberg hoch. Dort kurz vor Ortsende (Richtung Georgensgmünd) rechts an ein paar Höfen vorbei (Weg erkennbar an schönen Straßenlaternen) und in den Wald. Dort erstmal links und danach rechts halten. Den Steilen Weg nach oben nehmen. Man kommt dann zum Gipfelkreuz. Dort geradeaus vorbei und immer auf "G2" bleiben, ist auch ein Nordich Walking Schild, bis einmal rechts davon ein Singletrail losgeht. Den immer folgen. Dann kurzes Schiebestück berghoch und dann steht man an dem Loch wo die Sprungschanzen eingearbeitet wurde. So immer weiter nach Georgensgmünd. Die Treppe runter zum Friedhof und dem Künstlerweg folgen nach Roth, einkehrmöglichkeit Südtiroler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riddick (7. Oktober 2005)

Dolomo schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem erscheinen mir die Ingesammten 800hm etwas zuviel.


Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, waren's laut _Pinos_ HAC auch nur ganz knapp 600 hm. Hat mir an dem Tag trotzdem gereicht.   

Riddick


----------



## Pino (7. Oktober 2005)

Mein HAC ist sicher nicht das Maß aller Dinge, aber er zeichnete auf der besagten Tour genau 496 hm auf, also wirklich sehr knapp 600 hm 
Gruß,
Pino


----------



## Riddick (7. Oktober 2005)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Mein HAC ist sicher nicht das Maß aller Dinge, aber er zeichnete auf der besagten Tour genau 496 hm auf, also wirklich sehr knapp 600 hm


Der Fehler muss auf meine damalige Verfassung zurückzuführen sein.   Da war die Sicht etwas getrübt.   

Riddick


----------



## showman (7. Oktober 2005)

Dolomo schrieb:
			
		

> @Showman: Wie seit ihr von Massendorf zum Hörlberg gefahren?


Hallo Dolomo,

wir sind die Massendorfer Schlucht runter nach Spalt, dann links am Sportplatz vorbei und dann kerzengerade durch bis zum Hörlberg. Die Hm Differenz ergab sich dadurch das ich die Hm erst aufm Hörlberg justiert habe und darum der Unterschied dazuaddiert wurde. Laut GPS warens auch so um die 500.

Gruß Showman


----------

